

Instagram certificate has expired - tomiaijo
https://instagram.com/?

======
nailer
Expired last night. Looks like they're deploying now - site's been down
occasionally, so I think the ELB (where's your normally install the cert in
AWS) is having a new cert installed.

If you can't see it:

[http://imgur.com/9wvSEcS](http://imgur.com/9wvSEcS)

Also SSL Labs:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=instagram.com](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=instagram.com)

And they're back: [http://imgur.com/rWN7BmA](http://imgur.com/rWN7BmA), with
167 days left on their new cert, which still has a SHA1 signature. Their ELB
also allows RC4.

~~~
bahador

      And they're back: http://imgur.com/rWN7BmA, with 167 days left on their new cert, which still has a SHA1 signature. Their ELB also allows RC4.
    

I'm not a security expert, but from what I understand from HN threads that
I've been reading recently, that doesn't sound good.

